# Cruising the Marmara Sea from Istanbul



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We'll be cruising our Gib'Sea 362 from Istanbul this summer. We have Heikell's guide for Turkey and have Maptech's CD (MED08).

We would appreciate knowing of any other sources of information for the Sea of Marmara or from anyone with experience on this sea.


----------

